# دعوة النص



## Huda

السلام عليكم 
ما المقصود بــ "دعوة النص" في السياق التالي؟ 
الفقرة من كتاب *مختصر كتاب أصول الشيعة الأثنى عشرية*

*
ومن الآثار الفكرية التي تركها الكيد الرافضي هو ما وقع بسبب قيام طائفة من شيوخهم بالدخول في مذهب أهل السنة في الظاهر وتلقبوا بالحنفي والشافعي زيادة في الإضلال، وألفوا مصنفات تؤيد المذهب الرافضي ([1])


([1])ولهم في ذلك مسالك مختلفة كشفها صاحب التحفة الاثني عشرية: فهم قد يؤلفون كتاباً في فضائل الخلفاء الأربعة، فإذا جاءوا لذكر فضائل علي ضمنوه ما يؤيد مذهب الرفض من دعوة النص، والقدح في الصحابة ! وقد يؤلفون كتباً يزعمون فيها أنهم كانوا على مذهب أهل السنة ثم تبين لهم بطلانه فرجعوا (مثل كتابهم "لماذا اخترت مذهب الشيعة" والذي نسبوه لمن أسموه مرعي الأنطاكي) .
*
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Startinov

(النص والعصمة)
من عقائد الشيعة في الإمام
شبكة البتول - المكتبة الإسلامية / البيعة ومصدر الولاية: العصمة والبيعة، النصّ والبيعة، العدالة والبيعة، صفوة القول في البيعة


----------

